# Glass wall safety markers?



## indyarchyguy (May 15, 2017)

Hello there. I thought I would post this question as it seems to be causing quite a conundrum. I have searched the 2012 IBC to no avail. Is anyone aware of a requirements that a visible marker is required on glass walls that extend from the floor/slab in either interior or exterior situations? We have a client that requires frosted imagery on conference room walls from approximately 24-inches up to 60-inches.....more for privacy for those inside and minimizing distractions to those outside of the room. I see where the UK has now adopted this requirement and that New York City has also adopted something similar. If there is a requirement for this, please point me in the correct direction and I will go do some further research. Thank you for the help my friends.

UK Info

New York Rule 47


----------



## RLGA (May 15, 2017)

There is no IBC requirement to do that.


----------



## cda (May 15, 2017)

Put down the cell phone and pay attention.


----------



## RLGA (May 15, 2017)

cda said:


> Put down the cell phone and pay attention.


Huh?


----------



## cda (May 15, 2017)

RLGA said:


> Huh?




People walking and talking and not paying attention where they are going.

I know real glass was a problem in the past.

Now clear glazing is coming up again, and owners have to decorate it so people do not walk into it


----------



## RLGA (May 15, 2017)

cda said:


> People walking and talking and not paying attention where they are going.
> 
> I know real glass was a problem in the past.
> 
> Now clear glazing is coming up again, and owners have to decorate it so people do not walk into it


They'll do that whether or not there're any markings -- one can't see the markings if one isn't watching where they're going.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 15, 2017)

Are they making a warning track for a blind person to know that their about to run into a glass wall. Must be a lawyers office?


----------



## cda (May 15, 2017)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Are they making a warning track for a blind person to know that their about to run into a glass wall. Must be a lawyers office?




They put in Braille on the glass

Or option truncated bumps prior to the glass


----------



## cda (May 15, 2017)

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...ail-4.jpg&sp=b4600caf9fba6a64ec6c7739ba1829d7


----------



## indyarchyguy (May 15, 2017)

This is what I thought. I tell them there is no requirement, but it probably is a good idea nonetheless. However, they tell me I am wrong and obviously there is or they wouldn't see it. I tell them others probably realized it was a good idea as well. But again....My head hurts from that brick wall.


----------



## mark handler (May 15, 2017)

In the United Kingdom, it is a law ( Manifestation Legislation) for several years that all glass partitions and clear glass doors be clearly identified. 
That is not the case in the US, as it has yet to be addressed by the IBC. 
There has been talk that OSHA was considering similar regulation, but nothing yet. Few States have adopted some version of the regulation but it’s on a case by case basis.


----------



## steveray (May 16, 2017)

You can't regulate stupid....But you can try like hell...


----------

